# Yummy flaky dinner rolls?



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

I cannot get dinner rolls to turn out.... I'm looking for flaky yummy rolls, not bread-like, or dry hard lumps like the last ones I made! I can make killer wheat bread, finally got all the bugs worked out there, but rolls elude me........


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

I have never had the best success either, until I tried a recipe at another site.
Am not sure if I am supposed to post it or not, but can give you the link.
Have tried a number of recipes these ladies have and everyone of them has been a winner.

http://www.ourbestbites.com/category/recipe-index/

We have used the dinner rolls for sausage biscuits and there is a recipe using the dough for killer cinnamon rolls too.

hope that helps!

as I was rereading your post I realized you asked for "flaky" rolls, not sure these are super flaky but they are the best I have eaten, very light but hearty and delicious.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks! I'm going to try them. I'm just tired of tough lumps, or loaf bread disguised as rolls.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

These are my favorite rolls....



Ranch rolls

Ingredients: 

2 (1/4 ounce) packages dry yeast, dissolved in 
1 cup warm water 
7 cups flour 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
4 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 cup sugar 
2 cups buttermilk (dry may be used after you add the water) 
1/2 cup vegetable oil 
Change Measurements: US | Metric 

Directionsrep Time: 15 mins
Total Time: 45 mins
1 In a large bowl dissolve the yeast in the warm water. 2 In the same bowl mix all the rest of the ingredients. 3 Let the bowl of dough sit for about 1/2 hour, but you do not have to--you can bake them right away. 4 Roll to 3/4" thickness and cut with biscuit cutter. 5 Make as many as you want; the rest can be saved for another time. 6 Place on ungreased sheet and bake in 375 degree oven for 10-12 minutes. 7 LEFTOVER DOUGH--store in refrigerator up to 2 weeks in an airtight container making sure there is enough room in it as it grows.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I don't have a flaky recipe(are you talking crescent rolls?), but I do have one that I really like that reminds me of the rolls that they serve at Roadhouses.

3c flour
2 pkgs yeast or 4t instant yeast
1t salt
2T sugar or honey
1/4c dry milk powder
1 1/4c water(110-115 degrees)
1 lg egg
8T butter, divided

Mix 1c flour, yeast, salt, sugar and milk powder. Melt 4T of butter and mix with the water and egg then add to first mix. Blend well then add remaining flour. Grease the bowl and let rise for 1 hour or until doubled. The dough will be sticky!!

Punch it down and use a greased ice cream scoop to place on a greased pan. Let rise about 30 minutes. Bake at 400 for 16-18 minutes and brush with remaining butter when they come out of the oven.

Makes 12-15 rolls depending on how you scoop.


----------

